# HMF



## ridgerunner79 (Jul 10, 2010)

any other rancher 420 owners have an hmf exhaust on their atv? the reason that i ask is im having a very bad experience with their tech support, i installed the pipe on my wheeler friday(i mean i tried to) to find out that the mounts was welded in the wrong place won't even come close to lining up with the mounting points on the atv, so when i called hmf to try and get the problem solved all they are doing is giving me the run around, now every time that i call and ask for the man that im dealing with all i get is oh he is too busy to take your call he will call you back, and guess what he has never called me back. Long story not so short, but i just wanted you all to know that if you ever have a problem with them their customer support sucks!! and i will never buy another product from them again. now im looking for a different pipe, if anyone knows of a good pipe other than an hmf let me know......Sorry for the rant but money is hard to come buy these days to just throw away lol:angryfire:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.
I don't have one on my bike,but I bought one for my son's Raptor 90 and had to re-drill where the header mounts up because the holes they had did not line up. So I kinda know where you're coming from.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

That sucks man. Supertrapp makes the Mudslinger which is a nice pipe, and Big Gun makes two choices for the 420s, the EVO R I think it is and the Eco Sys which is a bit quieter.


----------



## ridgerunner79 (Jul 10, 2010)

I wish that i could drill new holes and make mine work but its so far off that its not possible, well he finely called me back and basically said your stuck with it, he's telling me that all the other ones at the shop for the 08 rancher has the same measurements as my pipe, and i told him well they wont line up either, i even told him that i took my wheeler and pipe to my local honda shop and they held the pipe up to another 420 and it was the same as mine, off by 1" or so. I told him that i would send him my pipe and for him to try it on a 420 he said that he probably couldn't find an 08 rancher, so needless to say I AM DONE WITH HMF, very very disappointed in that company, and believe me all my ridding buddies and racers will know how they are also....thanks for listening, just need to vent alittle. lol


----------



## Bam Bam (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow I am surprise to hear this. I have 3 hondas. 2 420s with HMFs and a 2003 Foreman with a HMF. I actually ordered the wrong one for the Forman and they swaped it out with no issues as long as I paid the shipping. I am sorry to hear you are having this issue.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow that really sux man....I hate when this stuff happens.

I just took delivery of 2 HMF slip-ons for BF 650 sra....fitted mine up today and all good. The other is for a buddy who is away ATM so it's not fitted yet but looks like it will be ok.

I wouldn't leave it at that....you paid for a product to fit your bike & that's what you should get! Don't let them get away with it.

Down here in OZ we have something called consumer affairs where you report this sort of thing & they take action & get it sorted.....you must have something like that over there that you can use...idk!


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I HAD an HMF on my Brute and it never did fit right. The mounting brackets on the canister would not line up without having to pry it into place and the rear header flange was not straight and wouldn't seal . All they would tell me was how to grind the flange to make it seal.... not to mention it sounded like crap after a couple of rides.....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i have had a problem or two with my swamp series and hmf took care of me asap. and they sent my gf a new stamp for her hmf with no questions asked. all in all hmf ftw in customer service on my end


----------



## ridgerunner79 (Jul 10, 2010)

HMF came through, they sent ups yesterday and picked up my pipe, should get my new pipe in a few days, they said that they tried some of their pipes that was for the 07 and 08 420 rancher and had problems getting their pipes to line up right too, so i guess that they are going to do some redesigning and fabrication on their pipes for the 420 rancher, long story short HMF came through and made things right


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Good to hear they came through for ya.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Glad to hear they're stepping up and making it right for you.


----------



## odette2001 (Sep 19, 2010)

I ordered a complete kit. penland pro,for my twin peaks 700. When it came in the mail, I only received the muffler. It took almost 2 month's of getting the run around from them, before I finally received the pipe's,clamp's,and the jets.They kept telling me they were on back order. I have not used their product since.


----------



## 420boss (Nov 9, 2010)

they prob sent you one for an 09 and up. the 07-08 are diffrent. i ordered an 08 one for my 09. everything fit but one spot. it took like a 6" bolt but it is on there good now.


----------



## cwm9805 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hate when that stuff happens.. Glad they got things right, sometimes all it takes is to keep calling until you finally get someone who doesn't hate life and suddenly most of the hassle goes away.. It's amazing how some customer support can be so neglectful.


----------

